# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  cần tư vấn về đá cắt đá mài ?

## thanhnamnam

E cần tìm loại đá mài nào tốt tốt chút, các huynh tư vấn giúp e, e có dùng qua mấy loại nhưng hàng tàu kém quá.

----------


## lahoang

Hàng tàu thì chịu thôi bạn, h thị trường này hàng tàu nó trà trộn nhiều lắm . có tiền thì mua đá RESIBON của nhật mà chơi , Còn ít hơn thì dùng đá MOUNTAIN  hay TOPWIN , cái này dùng trâu , bén

----------


## binhan

Mà bác đang dùng loại gì? e cũng dính mấy con tàu, đau tim vãi .

----------


## haonhien

Trước có dùng đá hải dương , mà sau này chất lượng kém quá

----------


## bachbk

Chơi risibon đi bác, hàng này ngon, mỗi tội giá cao. Tiền nào của đó thôi

----------


## duycokhiz

Chơi risibon đi bác, hàng này ngon, mỗi tội giá cao. Tiền nào của đó thôi

----------


## duycokhiz

E dang dung cua mountain, noi chung thi rat on, mai kha nhe

----------


## GunSrose

Bác kiếm đá Norton của đức mà dùng,cắt mài e nó làm dc hết....ăn thua cái giá thôi bác,nếu bác ko chuyên về mài thì ra bãi kiếm mấy viên của nhật cũng được,chi phí thấp xài ok,còn chuyên về mài thì phải đầu tư kiểu khác rồi...hihi

----------


## anhduy0410

Đá cắt mài trên thị trường giờ thì nhiều đúng thật là bạn nên tham khảo các dòng đá resin bond của Mỹ hoặc Nhật để đạt độ bền cao nhất. Đá trung quốc thì rẻ đó có điều xài kém

----------

